# Canon DLC articles about the EOS R



## Sharlin (Sep 5, 2018)

Silent Shutter with the Canon EOS R Camera
Control Ring on Canon RF Lenses
Video Operation and Control Features
Flexible-priority Shooting Mode


----------

